# [C#] Mp3 Frage oder Audio



## Badgott (16. Oktober 2002)

Moin ich  möchte jetzt  ne mp3 verwaltung coden wo mann die titel  ect.. in ne db  eingeben kann das habe ich  soweit jetzt auch  jetzt  muss ich nur noch  ürgend wie raus bekommen wenn ich mit openFileDialog ne mp3 datei  öffne wie ich  da an die daten komme habe in der docu bis jetzt noch  nichts gefunden vieleicht hat ja schon n einmal einer von  euch  was damit gemacht oder ne idee wenn ich  was finde werde ich  es auch  sofort posten  aber wie gesagt wenn ihr was damit gemacht habt HELP plz. ach ja noch  was ich habe auch nen LinkLable im programm gesetzt  wie kann ich das amchen wenn mann  auf denn text klickt das der dann  auch die webseite geht?


MFG Badgott


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Oktober 2002)

was für daten über die mp3s brauchst du denn? wenn du an die id3-tags ranwillst, um titel und so auszulesen, dann musst du die datei binär öffnen. die id3-tags stehen am ende der datei in den letzten 128 bytes.
am besten legst du dir ein struct oder record für die id3-tags an. wie genau das auszusehen hat, weiss ich allerdings nicht auswendig.
du musst also einen dateistrom mit der ausgewählten datei aus dem openfiledialog öffnen und die relevanten bytes einzeln auslesen.
wie das in c# aussieht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ich hab ein beispiel in delphi. wenn du weisst, wie man eine datei zum binären lesen öffnet, sollte das als denkanstoss reichen. das prinzip ist schliesslich ähnlich.
wenn du interesse hast, such ich den link mal raus. da wird auch der aufbau der id3-tags beschrieben.

für das zweite problem könntest du mal versuchen, die url als prozess zu starten. ich weiss aber nicht ganz sicher, ob das funktioniert. unter umständen müsstest du den standard browser mit der url als parameter starten.


----------



## Badgott (16. Oktober 2002)

ohhh super danke dir über die URL würde ich mich schonn freuen wäre super wenn du  due posten könntest mal schauen was mit dem browser ist  werde da schonn was finden 

MFG Badgott


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Oktober 2002)

http://www.swissdelphicenter.ch/de/showcode.php?id=121
nur zur information: tfrmmain ist die klasse des formulars. die klassenmethode button1click() ist die ereignisprozedur für einen button-klick auf dem formular.
falls du damit nicht weiter kommst, kannst du dich ja nochmal melden.

noch was zu dem zweiten problem: früher ging das mit der api-funktion shellexecute(), indem man einfach die url anstelle des programms übergeben hat. allerdings ist das nicht objektorientiert und es gibt garantiert eine klasse dafür.


----------

